# New 125 setup with diy stand, canopy, filter, 56K beware!



## string (Jun 12, 2006)

Well,

After more than two months of cutting, gluing, nailing, screwing, sanding, painting and staining, I have finally gotten my 125 gallon mixed Malawi tank up and running.

There was much rejoicing from my roomate since this project took up the entire living room while under construction :lol:

Lots of cut lumber and plywood









construction for the stands base frame









Stands base frame complete









Glue-up of the stands face frame









Assembly of the canopy









Securing the canopys standoffs









Assembling the stand components (under the watchful eye of my blue doberman)









Inside of the canpoy painted









First coat of stain on the canopy









Stands frame stained









Closeup of moulding on the canopy









Big pile of Pennsylvania blue fieldstone









The next three show detains of the filtration system



























One of the return tubes









Filling with water









Durso modification to the overflow box









Shoplight setup a la fmueller









Full Frontal Shot  









The only good fish picture I have (dominate male A. Jacobfreigi Lemon Jake)









My dogs looking at me as if I were insane 










I welcome all feedback


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

1) Great looking tank. the stand/canopy looks awesome and I like the rock work.

2) Can you explain how your sump works? I get the tub on the right but what is the one on the left for and how is the water transported to it, siphon?

3) Do you have a siphon break on your return pipes? Without one you're likely to drain your tank halfway down.


----------



## string (Jun 12, 2006)

1) Thanks for the kind words. I put a lot of work into this project, and hopefully the finished product is showing that 

2) The second tub really is just for more water volume. It also houses the 2 return pumps and 2 heaters. The water flows into a 3 gallon rubbermaid roughneck conainer which I am using as a prefilter loaded with Poly-Fil. It is resting on a 13 Gallon trash can filled with pot scrubbies (around 7 - 8 gallons worth), then is goes into the second 18 gallon rubbermaid roughneck container via 3 1" Schedule 20 PVC siphon tubes. The picture doesn't show it but I have installed check valves at the top of each siphon tube the remove air from them and they work great. In the second, left hand, rubbermaid container, the water is heated with 2 150watt aquaclear heaters and is returned back to the tank with 2 quiet one 3000 pumps.

3) There are siphon breaks right at the water line on both return pipes. I drilled 2 1/16" holes in each return tube and have tested the system many times and it really works well.


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice job, looks like you covered all your bases.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Beautiful!!

Are those shop lights 36" dual T-8's?

Thanks!
-Ryan


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

WOW =D> =D> =D>

And to think that the whole project was done at your dining room table. That just goes to show that you don't have to have any special tools or shop to put something together that nice. I am blown away man. I love it :drooling: :thumb:


----------



## string (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the responses.

As for the lights, they are 48" dual T8 shoplights with electronic ballasts I got from Walmart. I am using 4 48" Phillips 6500K Daylight Deluxe T8 lights from home depot for the bulbs. Total cost for the lighting system was under $35 

I have the shoplights staggered in the canopy in the same manner as fmueller from this site. there are threads here if you search for them that will have detailed layouts for it.

The only specialty toos I used were 90 degree corner clamps and band clamps due to the size of the panels I had to glue up. Everything else was done with normal tools I think most people already have. Drill, circular saw, and a jig saw. The design for the stand and canopy came from garf.org, I just embellished it with some trim moulding.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome job, I am hoping to start a project like this soon. Im interested in your filtration mainly. I have alot of drawings for some DIY sumps that i have been working on and am interested in the second tub for more volume. If you dont mind me asking, roughly how much did your filtration system end up costing?


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow!!! Looks so professional! Stunning tank!!


----------



## string (Jun 12, 2006)

That's not fair, asking a DIYer to actually add up the cost of their project :wink:

The filtration system including the tubs, the pumps, the overflows and all of the plumbing pieces was in the neighborhood of $225. not too bad considering it is flowing more than 1200 GPH through the system


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing info and pics of the build! 

We've got a brand new 125g AGA tank that I'm setting up, and probably need to build a canopy myself. I'm inspired! :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

string said:


> That's not fair, asking a DIYer to actually add up the cost of their project :wink:
> 
> The filtration system including the tubs, the pumps, the overflows and all of the plumbing pieces was in the neighborhood of $225. not too bad considering it is flowing more than 1200 GPH through the system


hahha, I apologize for asking. *** been in the situation during DIY projects where the projected price turns out far lower then the finished.

Really though, that isnt bad at all. Especially with the overflows and pumps included. Its a great amount of flow and you would have spent far more otherwise for filtration of the same quality.

Great build!


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Is that a Cane Corso next to your Dobey?
Nice job on the project btw, I like all of it!


----------



## string (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not sure what a cane corso is, but he is a black lab and pit bull mix named Buster. I found him as a stray a little over 4 years ago.

These dogs are spoiled rotten in case you cant tell :wink:


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Cane Corso Italiano - Italian Mastiff. Beautiful dogs (although too many people get their ears done - which gives them a sinister look IMO... Sort of like Dobeys and Boxers). Buster is a nice looking mix. Your dobey has very cool colours as well.


----------



## string (Jun 12, 2006)

Thought I'd post some newer pics of the tank. I just got done doing a 90% water change prior to taking these pis (The cycle just finished and I wanted to get the nitrates down, also I had to remove a holding peacock, waaaaayyy easier to do with almost all the water gone  )

These were taken with no flash, just long exposure, that is why the room background looks so dark


----------

